# Sub-Forum Request



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Guys,
Instead of going to that wilderness known colloquially as "The Lounge", why don't we have our own "off-topic" room, and could it be called "Fibbers" - I think that's a rather apt name, Dubai centric and everyone who enters is full of bull....

Or I suppose we could have a vote on the naming rights, not dissimilar to the Metro's naming auction but without the arse licking, sorry, money...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ExpatForum is sorting something out at the moment.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I vote for Andy to be a Mod in this new forum.... cheers mate


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you imagine the chaos....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Guys,
> Instead of going to that wilderness known colloquially as "The Lounge", why don't we have our own "off-topic" room, and could it be called "Fibbers" - I think that's a rather apt name, Dubai centric and everyone who enters is full of bull....
> 
> Or I suppose we could have a vote on the naming rights, not dissimilar to the Metro's naming auction but without the arse licking, sorry, money...


Does that mean you dont want to mix with the rest of us?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I would never belong to a club that would have me as a member....


But no, in all seriousness (yes that's a first for me) whilst I agree (to some extent) that certain threads are moved, no one actually goes into the lounge, so to have a forum within a forum would make sense, with the latest post in the child (or parent, if you're viewing it) highlighted would then encourage people to utilise both, it would create more of a community and enable more inane and risqué banter.

That's my 2 fils worth...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> I would never belong to a club that would have me as a member....
> 
> 
> But no, in all seriousness (yes that's a first for me) whilst I agree (to some extent) that certain threads are moved, no one actually goes into the lounge, so to have a forum within a forum would make sense, with the latest post in the child (or parent, if you're viewing it) highlighted would then encourage people to utilise both, it would create more of a community and enable more inane and risqué banter.
> ...



If you post in the lounge then people will go in there. A forum is only as good as the people who post in there, and that goes for all sections

I think people are about to be made more aware of the lounge. Forums where expats from different countries mix do tend to be quite fun and creates more of a community.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's my wrists slapped then eh!

So why don't you have a direct link to "The Lounge" at the top of every forum, it would then encourage more people to go there...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> That's my wrists slapped then eh!
> 
> So why don't you have a direct link to "The Lounge" at the top of every forum, it would then encourage more people to go there...


Jeez no I wasn't slapping your wrists AC, don't think that!!! Only stating a point of view, and yes, your suggestion is a very good idea


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That's my wrists slapped then eh!
> 
> So why don't you have a direct link to "The Lounge" at the top of every forum, it would then encourage more people to go there...



Exactly that is in the pipeline (& requested by someone  ). We are just waiting for the main man to perform some interwebular magic.

-


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I vote for Andy to be a Mod in this new forum.... cheers mate


andy as mod is like no mod at all no offence andy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> andy as mod is like no mod at all no offence andy


Actually I'd end up banning all the supercilious ******s that inhabit this place.





So you'll be OK then.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

bigdave said:


> I vote for Andy to be a Mod in this new forum.... cheers mate


YAYYYYY - Sirrrrrrr ANDYYYYYYYY for Mod.... (let's see who can detect the accent I'm pulling).


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Argentinian?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Argentinian?


Wayyyy off mate - more like a "trendy Filo"  enjoy the pic below Andy  hahahah too funny man!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you on the right thread, I'd have thought the New couples in town thread would be more you....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you on the right thread, I'd have thought the New couples in town thread would be more you....


hahahah dude im just taking a p-i-s-s, but seriously how'd you interpret "HELLLLO SIRRRRRRRR" as Argentinean? So random Andy! I was taking a p-i-s-s on the filipino accent, which is soooo ANNOYING!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

At least you're not shaking your head and saying yes sir......


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> At least you're not shaking your head and saying yes sir......


God help us - cause I know I'll run into that first thing in the morning!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Can we have a thread to advertise things as well...... i.e oh i dont know rentals? lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

We have it's called the For Sale board....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah but no one seems to go on it lol.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you see, people are creatures of habit, you need to educate them that there are other places to hang out apart from the Dubai board, hence trying to get more people in the Lounge where the *inane chat * (Do you get that one Elph???) will bring about more of a community feel for expats the world over.

And I guess if you want to go shopping (god forbid) you can always browse the For Sale board...


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

*Direct link*



Stravinsky said:


> Jeez no I wasn't slapping your wrists AC, don't think that!!! Only stating a point of view, and yes, your suggestion is a very good idea


I agree, I have the lounge in my favourites and have to keep going to that if I want to go to it from the regular expat room that I am in. However, if I am in the lounge I can morph off to any room. Tis not proper. Lol.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

There's a lounge room? I always thought I kept ending up there by way of a tornado out of Kansas. But then Elphaba is still alive in it so somehow I must be dreaming. Once I leave I can never get back. Its like an episode of dungeons and dragons and I never could penetrate level 5.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ooh I do like penetrating area 5......


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

And??? What happens once you are fortunate enough to get to this level? Do you then need to capture the viagra token? You might also enjoy the granny game on msngames.


----------

